# Jeans that don't rub in the thighs



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I had thunder thighs for most of my life...
My legs are rock solid muscle and very developed as are my calves...
I've never found any pants, jeans or breeches that last like those skinny legged riders are blessed with...they rub, they get wear spots and then they go rip as you stretch for that stirrup high in the air...
I'm not overly heavy, but very muscular...

If you can wear mens jeans, swear they make them from thicker grade of material...
And I'm pretty sure some jeans have a extra layer of material both on front of thigh and knee, not sure if it was across the inner thigh...
Actually if you can find fabric self-patched full-seat breeches that would give you one more layer of material before rub and holes start...
They do make riding jeans, actual jeans with stretchy that might work...they are pricey so check around for pricing.
I tried real riding jeans with knee patches and full seat...for the price I could buy 2 or 3 pair of jeans and still have the same issues over time.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrangler's Q Baby's. I have had one pair for 15 years, granted I don't have large thighs, however not even the slightest thigh rub on these jeans. I have a pair of Miss Me's, about 3 yrs old and they are showing some thigh rub. You made me go check on my riding jeans, lolol!!!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

waresbear said:


> Wrangler's Q Baby's. I have had one pair for 15 years, granted I don't have large thighs, however not even the slightest thigh rub on these jeans. I have a pair of Miss Me's, about 3 yrs old and they are showing some thigh rub. You made me go check on my riding jeans, lolol!!!


I tried riding in a brand new pair a few days ago in my dressage saddle and the crotch seam was agony!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

dogpatch said:


> I tried riding in a brand new pair a few days ago in my dressage saddle and the crotch seam was agony!


Ouch! Oh my that is horrible! I haven't had that problem at all. If any of my clothing was agony, whether riding, streetwear whatever, they get moved along.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

waresbear said:


> Ouch! Oh my that is horrible! I haven't had that problem at all. If any of my clothing was agony, whether riding, streetwear whatever, they get moved along.



LOL! They're my Sunday-go-to-meetin' jeans now. I'm afraid I'm hooked on riding tights.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Wish I could help, but I'm a leggings and tights kind of girl! I've always hated the thickness and lack of stretch that jeans have, even jeggings. I know, I'm weird. 😄


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Jeans & any pants I wear tend to wear at the inner thigh seams relatively quickly. Especially as I walk a lot. 

But when _riding, _I don't actually get the issue with jeans. I'm always riding in jeans(well, when I'm not in trakkie pants or a dress in summer) and I've never had an issue with them rubbing - either my thighs, or wearing themselves away. That's regardless whether I've ridden in a Western, English or Aussie saddle. Or bareback, which I often do too... Or for that matter, the style of riding - whether I've been chasing cattle or doing arena/flatwork.

I've heard many people complain about it, say they couldn't possibly ride in jeans because of it, so I know it's a 'thing', and the trail co I used to work for advised people who weren't used to riding to wear a pair of pantyhose under their jeans to prevent chafing. That went down really well with the blokes!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Buckles brand seem to do really well. My son outgrew a bunch of his American Eagle jeans and instead of tossing them, I've been wearing them around the house and they are super soft and stretchy and comfy to ride in. And they actually look cute. I tried the girls jeans on at American Eagle but they seem to be made for 16 year olds that weigh about 97 lbs.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If I ride in jeans at all then they have to be the lighter stretchy type. I wouldn't ride in non-stretchy jeans
If you want comfort and denim look then buy some riding leggings or breeches 
They come in a variety of styles and prices and they'll last longer as well as being more comfortable
https://www.equestriancollections.c...eans/2kgrey-swirls-knee-patch-breeches-ladies


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The cheap Wranglers ($17 at WalMart) work fine for me. So do Levi 501s. Never had a problem with seams rubbing regardless of saddle type (2 English, 2 Australian & 3 western). Maybe I have wonky legs, or maybe I just ride wonky.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry I can't help. I like riding in shorts and half chaps when I ride English. Just plain shorts in my western saddle. They do sell riding jeans with a knee patch, but i haven't seen any recently.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I ride in regular jeans a lot. Can't justify spending $100-$200 for riding breeches made out of denim that don't fit right. They must fit someone, but not me. 

My favorite are Levi's Signature stretch jeans; Walmart $19.97 each. They are thin, very stretchy, and cheap. Perfect for riding in the south, plus I've been wearing Levi's since...well lets just say a VERY long time :smile:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

bsms said:


> The cheap Wranglers ($17 at WalMart)


:eek_color::eek_color: What??! Anything with the name Wrangler over here is $100's!!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

@loosie, I used to buy them for $14.88. They have slowly gone up in price:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wrangler-Men-s-Regular-Fit-Jeans/37611904

They are the lower grade Wranglers. Thinner material than the good ones, but also half the price. I find half the price gets me 3/4 of the wear, so that is what I buy. As a rule, when looking for my wife, it seems anything marketed for women costs more. But I just looked and Walmart has a variety of women's jeans for $20.

In honesty, my lack of problem may be rooted in my being a bit of a slob rider, riding more by feel than by rules of equitation. My legs go wherever they feel like going, which may include doing whatever is needed to keep the seams from rubbing. An old back injury seems to show up in my riding a bit twisted, but I've been riding Bandit for 4 years and he has long since ceased to care - if he ever did. My left leg and foot and probably body are always a bit twisted when viewed from head on...but riding the same horse all the time means he accepts what I do, just as I accept his oddities. My goals for equitation can be summarized as staying on while not interfering with his motion. If I aspired to be more, maybe my legs would start rubbing:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I buy the lighter weight, stretchy jeans that fit really tight for riding. I buy them on sale when they're 50% off, so I rarely pay over $25/pair and they usually last me 2 or 3 years, depending on how many pair I have to rotate through. No particular brand recommendation, I just buy whatever's on sale and wear them til they aren't wearable any more.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

bsms said:


> @loosie, I used to buy them for $14.88. They have slowly gone up in price:
> 
> They are the lower grade Wranglers. Thinner material than the good ones, but also half the price. I find half the price gets me 3/4 of the wear, so that is what I buy. As a rule, when looking for my wife, it seems anything marketed for women costs more. But I just looked and Walmart has a variety of women's jeans for $20.
> 
> In honesty, my lack of problem may be rooted in my being a bit of a slob rider, riding more by feel than by rules of equitation. My legs go wherever they feel like going, which may include doing whatever is needed to keep the seams from rubbing. An old back injury seems to show up in my riding a bit twisted, but I've been riding Bandit for 4 years and he has long since ceased to care - if he ever did. My left leg and foot and probably body are always a bit twisted when viewed from head on...but riding the same horse all the time means he accepts what I do, just as I accept his oddities. My goals for equitation can be summarized as staying on while not interfering with his motion. If I aspired to be more, maybe my legs would start rubbing:


bsms, Your riding style is like mine- except I call it "point A to point B while staying on still." lol 
I don't have the pain and twisting issues yet, thankfully. 
And those jeans you mention from Walmart are some of the only ones that easily fit my husband, as they keep the inseams shorter while still being 28-29 waists. Nutty how hard they are to find at those proportions! 

OP: I second/third the Q baby jeans. I used to have issues with bad thigh rubs from the seams. They pretty much rubbed up my entire leg. Until I bought a pair or 2 of the Q baby riding jeans. They removed some of the bulk in their seams. I don't think it has cut down on the wear-life of the jean itself, as the denim is quite thick still. I am not thick or thin, size wise, but I do think that the thinner seams have helped! 
The elastic on the waist helps to keep them tighter to me as well, preventing plant matter going down my back as well. And they don't slip down as easily. 
I tried English breeches, but the chaps won't go over western boots very well, and I got tired of crap down my boots from riding in the trees and brush. Plus there isn't as much skin protection in said trees either!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been riding in full seat jeans from Trail Rider Jeans for several years now. One pair has over 500 miles on it. I have never had them chafe or rub me. There is no crotch seam. The jeans have no sign of wear except that the button hole needs a bit of patch work. 

They are the most expensive jeans that I ever bought. In the long run, they are the cheapest jeans that I ever bought. They are just not wearing out. Period. They also give me a secure seat. One trip to the emergency room would more than buy these jeans.


----------



## jdomb1226 (May 23, 2019)

I also have thicker legs. I have a pair of jeans that are strech and almost like a breech made of jean fabric. They are comfortable, don't rub, chafe, and they move with you. I got them at a local Fleet Farm store, only $30, they are Gloria Vanderbelt brand, boot cut jeans.


----------



## Brumbybliss (Jun 20, 2019)

Cowgirl Tuffs!!
I honestly have never found better jeans. I work on stations and outside a lot im always on a horse and my cowgirl tuffs have never let me down! They are quite expensive but you pay for quality


----------

